# JOGLE Rickshaw Guinness world record



## jmassey (23 Jan 2018)

Hi I’m new to this site and new to bike touring. And a novice to biking, I’m 24 and I would say I’m quite fit and active 

I’m hoping for some advice and guidance  

I’m planning on doing JOGLE in April to raise money for a local charity, to add a bit of a twist to it Iv decided to do it on a rickshaw and attempt to beat the current rickshaw world record of 1600 miles.

Iv already brought the rickshaw and it’s jusy some Chinese thing with 6 speed gears 

Iv started training on a road bike and mountain bike depending on what route I’m taking

One thing I have started to get is pain in the front of my knees, I went from not sitting on a bike for over 12 months to riding everyday and doing 5-6 hour bike rides at the weekend so I hope it’s just because of overtraining, I’m going rest my knees for a couple of weeks and see if that helps and ease my way back into biking, I’m just wondering if this knee pain is normal and any advice on it would be great. 

I haven’t rode the rickshaw on the road yet but I’m quite concerned on the width on the country lanes, if I car comes flying around the corner and doesn’t see me etc, so I was hoping for some advice on what route to take and what roads to avoid etc 

I know I’m asking a lot but the closer the ride gets more it’s sinking in how out of my depth I am haha 

Thanks for reading and hopefully get some good advice


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

Hi and  @jmassey

This sounds a fascinating project and I shall be watching with interest.

The knee pain might be overtraining or could also be caused by saddle setup (my first thought from the description is a bit too low and/or too far forward). There is lots of good advice on set up on the site so I'd suggest trying the search function and come back to us with questions once you've had a browse. For what it's worth, this is what I've said about it in the past which gives a basic starter set up: link

As you might guess from my username I have an interest in rickshaws. I'd like to know more about the one you've got. I suspect you might find it tough going with just 6 gears on.


----------



## jmassey (23 Jan 2018)

Hi Phil, perfect name for this thread haha. 

Right ok I’ll take my bikes to a shop and get a proper fitting maybe that will help, also I wasn’t stretching after my rides which I now understand is really niave of me, so Iv gone and brought a foam roller and going to try that see if it makes a difference.

Do you use your rickshaw on the road (if you have a rickshaw, I’m guessing you do) if so do you feel safe when riding it? 

I’ll pop down the shed later and see what make it is, it’s only got 20 inch wheels it’s more of a tricycle/rickshaw to be honest. I paid £420 and it’s pretty much brand new, there were some really good ones out there but £1000+ which was out of my price range 

Thanks for your reply by the way


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

Sadly I don't have the rickshaw any more. It was a business idea that got a lot of very positive feedback but didn't work out financially unfortunately. Here's a pic:




I did use it on the road and found that I got treated pretty well on the whole. It's large and unusual enough that motorists take notice so you get treated with a little more respect than on an ordinary cycle. I didn't generally take it down the lanes though (apart from one event booking) so I can't really say how people would react if they came up behind you somewhere narrow.

Something that should help shift perception in your favour is that the back of a rickshaw is a fantastic billboard. A large sign saying what you were doing would help promote your cause.


----------



## raleighnut (23 Jan 2018)

I don't ride a Rickshaw but I do ride a Trike mostly, I find that vehicles give me more room than when I'm on 2 wheels.


----------



## jmassey (23 Jan 2018)

That’s pretty reassuring then, I’ll have to get out on it soon to get some practice on the road 

Yeah that’s a good idea actually with the advertising of the back of the rickshaw 

I thought tricycles/rickshaws were quite rare but by the looks of it they are more popular than I thought

Just need plan a route and get a kit list etc now


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

You may have already seen it but there is a LEJOG section on here if you want route advice.

Let us know how you get on with the road test. Be careful of the width and the turning circle of the machine when you take it out the first time . I accidentally stuffed Cycles Maximus's prototype van into a hedge on my first try because I misjudged that.


----------



## Tigerbiten (24 Jan 2018)

I've done umpteen thousand miles on a recumbent trike with a large carry freedom trailer behind it. So I know what it like with something almost 1 meter wide on the road. It's better than a bike .... 
As you're wider and nice hard metallic edges, most cars give you more room.
Also because you're so different, drivers are willing to wait more before overtaking.
The most dangerous places are uphill blind bends, simply due to the speed difference.
After that it's dual carriageways because drivers don't expect something to go slow on them.
Apart from that, most roads are fair game as long as you treat the rickshaw as a vehicle not a bike.


----------



## jmassey (24 Jan 2018)

That comment is very reassuring for me, being panicking almost on the thought of being on country lanes on my rickshaw and some crazy driver ploughing in the back of me. 
When you say riding like a vehicle do you not keep to the left, and use the whole lane? 
I love the idea of a recumbent as well, I’ll definitely have to try one soon  
Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jan 2018)

You mention your rickshaw is 'more like a trike'.

Have you checked with Guinness that what you have satisfies their definition of a rickshaw?

What you plan to do will be a good achievement, but it would be a pity to be denied the record on a technicality.


----------



## jmassey (24 Jan 2018)

Hi yes, my application has been accepted and after reading through the 33 page document, there are endless rules and regulations. But the only thing is mentions is that it needs to be able to carry two adults from behind the rider and it can’t be modified. But yeah it would be an absolute nightmare if I did complete it and it wasn’t accepted


----------



## jay clock (24 Jan 2018)

Just to check you know that JOGLE is a lot less than 1600 miles. DO you mean KM?


----------



## jmassey (24 Jan 2018)

Hi, yes I think it’s roughly 900 miles? But to beat the current Guinness world record I need do ride over 1600 miles and between 2 points (you can’t ride back on yourself for some reason is voids to the attempt) so I thought JOGLE would be a good 2 points. But Iv somehow got to stretch it out 1600 miles.

I really need get planning and getting used to riding the rickshaw to be honest


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> Hi, yes I think it’s roughly 900 miles? But to beat the current Guinness world record I need do ride over 1600 miles and between 2 points (you can’t ride back on yourself for some reason is voids to the attempt) so I thought JOGLE would be a good 2 points. But Iv somehow got to stretch it out 1600 miles.
> 
> I really need get planning and getting used to riding the rickshaw to be honest



Apart from the ride itself, that's a big routing challenge.

Most JOGLEs use the west side of the country, but I wonder if you would be better off comng down the east side and zig-zagging where it's flatter.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Yeah that’s something I’m going have to look Into, I’v been looking at the Sustrans routes trying to plan a vague route. 

I’m not sure what roads to avoid with a rickshaw though as it’s quite wide.

Also some Sustrans routes are non traffic routes, which I’m guessing are canals and paths, I’m not sure if there will be barriers on them where I wouldn’t be able get my rickshaw over, I don’t want to cycle down them and have to turn back as my mileage won’t count


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2018)

I would try to avoid Sustrans routes like the plague. They are bad enough for normal bikes let alone a Trike.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2018)

ianrauk said:


> I would try to avoid Sustrans routes like the plague. They are bad enough for normal bikes let alone a Trike.


2nd that, some of the 'barriers' are dreadful.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Haha right ok, this is the reason I started this thread because im a complete novice at all this, jumped in at the deep end really but can’t wait for the adventure.

Do any of you know if there are any threads for people who have done long distance rides on trikes or wide bikes? Iv had a quick look but can’t see any


----------



## Salar (25 Jan 2018)

If you need inspiration check out what the youngsters did on The Rickshaw Challenge for Children In Need on the One show.


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2018)

How wide is your rickshaw ?? 
If it's much over 800mm then it won't go through most anti-cycling barriers.

How low are the gears and how are they setup ??
If you've only 8 gears then I would plan to top out at around 75"and go down from there.
This will let you hit around 20 mph down a slight hill but more importantly it will give you low gears to climb hills.
Expect to hit short steep +15% in Devon and Cornwall. 
The hills in Scotland tend to be longer but not a steep.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Not sure on the width I would have to check, it’s definitely over 800mm though. I’ll be leaving the Sustrans routes then by the looks of it.

Yeah I’ll have a look at the route the rickshaw challenge for children took. I think they had car behind them at all times slowing the traffic down.

I’m just concerned on not routing properly and ending up on a mega busy A road traffic or something. 

Suppose I’ll have to just get it on the road and get a feel for it


----------



## raleighnut (25 Jan 2018)

I'd be tempted to stick something like this on the back,


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Yeah I’ll have to get a few lights and a flag pole maybe. 

Iv got a reflective jacket and normal bike lights


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jan 2018)

raleighnut said:


> I'd be tempted to stick something like this on the back,
> 
> View attachment 393055



Good idea, and if it goes flat you could pinch a new one from the next roadworks you pass.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jan 2018)

Audax - distance cycling - routes would be a good starting point because they are designed to take the rider a long way on safe-as-possible roads.

Some of the Edinburgh to London section of London-Edinburgh-London would get you down the east side of the country.

https://londonedinburghlondon.com/route/


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Oh only 95kg, yeah why not hop aboard then, I think I’d needs more than words of encouragement, possibly a whip might help. Not in a kinky way haha. 

I’ll have a look at that Audax when I get in from work, thanks for all the advice by the way I do appreciate it. I haven’t used forums for a few years and thought they were a thing of the past, so I’m glad people actually are using them and responding


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jan 2018)

Lots more distance routes on the Audax website, but there is a danger you could drown in a sea of routing information.

My approach would be to have an overall outline then use a road atlas as you go along.

Presumably, looking at a map as you ride is easier on a rickshaw than it is on a bicycle.

Some distance riders cut the pages out of the atlas to make more manageable sheets.

http://www.aukweb.net/


----------



## jay clock (25 Jan 2018)

Personally I am a big fan of using my Garmin with GPX to plan and follow routes. I am assuming the Guinness rules need at least a couple of Garmin traces anyway. 

I just did a quick and dirty route to see if I could zig zag the whole way and even this frankly bonkers route is short of 1600 miles. https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26767362 (route not focussed on cycle friendly routes)


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jan 2018)

What's stopping you riding JOGLE and then riding back to civilization along a different route to get your 1600 miles?


----------



## jay clock (25 Jan 2018)

also look carefully at this one. Only 500k, but may be an idea to really make your mark on the UK map https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26767401


----------



## Aravis (25 Jan 2018)

Having 1600 miles to play with gives you an awful lot of scope. By way of illustration, not necessarily a credible suggestion, I've knocked together a route that takes you from London to Edinburgh via Land's End, Cardiff, Dublin, Belfast and John o'Groats:

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/26767472

This comes to 1680 miles - the planner says 1800 but that includes the bits where you're at sea!

This sort of thing would be OK if the only stipulation on the route is that you can't use the same road twice, which is what you seem to imply. If the route needs to conform to some concept of straightness, it won't work so well, but nor would anything in these islands.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

That’s a fair old zig zag and not even 1600 miles :/ 

Yes minimum of 2 gps trackers are needed encase one breaks. I have none at the minute so need look into them as well. 

Yeah something that I could follow a route on would be ideal 

Actually I suppose I could do jogle and then head back home (Stoke) and make sure I use different road on the way back up so my distance is still counted


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

I’ll have a look at that route now Aravis, thanks.

Yes it doesn’t have to be in a straight line, you just can’t use the same road twice, well you can but the distance won’t count on the second time on the same road


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Jayclock, just checked that map route out, love how it says rickshaw. That would be cool to have something like that along the way


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> I’m just concerned on not routing properly and ending up on a mega busy A road traffic or something.


As long as it's not a dual carriageway then mega busy A road isn't bad. They are mentally tiring due to the constant road noise. But if the traffic's heavy enough then you'll soon get traffic stuck behind you which cannot overtake you unless you let it. Once that happens you're safe from being run down from behind ......  You just have to pull in every so often to let traffic passed.
It's the more empty A roads where you lose the blocking traffic that's more dangerous.
Remember also so that you'll be on three wheels so you cannot wobble. This makes a difference with HGV's because there won't be the same risk of be pulled sideways like on a bike. I'm also low enough so that most of the air blast from one goes over my head, but you may not be.
It's completely different riding a trike vs riding a bike as to how you interact with traffic and how traffic treats you.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> Yes it doesn’t have to be in a straight line, you just can’t use the same road twice, well you can but the distance won’t count on the second time on the same road


That's very interesting. As you may be aware, there have been a number of ultra-long distance record attempts in recent years which several of us here have followed closely. Search for names like Abraham, Tylen, Searvogel, Coker, and you'll soon get the idea. With what they were/are doing, repetitions of the same sections of road has been an essential part of the strategy, in some cases to an almost staggering degree. So what you're describing takes a bit of getting used to.

I suppose that with a rickshaw, essentially a human-powered taxi, riding endlessly around the same circuit would be a complete denial of what the machine exists for, so perhaps it makes sense to frame the record around covering as much different ground as possible.

By the way, @Dogtrousers was being deadly serious when alluding to potential problems with Guinness. There will be plenty of advice readily available if you seek it out. Good luck!


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> That's very interesting. As you may be aware, there have been a number of ultra-long distance record attempts in recent years which several of us here have followed closely. Search for names like Abraham, Tylen, Searvogel, Coker, and you'll soon get the idea. With what they were/are doing, repetitions of the same sections of road has been an essential part of the strategy, in some cases to an almost staggering degree. So what you're describing takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> I suppose that with a rickshaw, essentially a human-powered taxi, riding endlessly around the same circuit would be a complete denial of what the machine exists for, so perhaps it makes sense to frame the record around covering as much different ground as possible.
> 
> By the way, @Dogtrousers was being deadly serious when alluding to potential problems with Guinness. There will be plenty of advice readily available if you seek it out. Good luck!



This is a small section from my Guinness application, I might of miss understood but maybe you guys might know more

*Rules for 'longest journey' records*
Please make sure you follow ALL these rules: 

a. This record is measured in kilometres to the nearest 0.001 km, with the equivalent imperial measurement also given in miles. 
b. Note that no distinction will be made between supported and unsupported journeys. 
c. The journey must be tracked using accurate professional equipment e.g. a GPS tracking unit. A printout of the tracking data must be submitted. 
d. Any route may be followed, but in keeping with the spirit of this record, the journey should follow a route between two pre-defined points and should not, for instance, repeatedly cover the same ground or consist of an accumulation of shorter journeys made during the course of everyday life. 
e. The journey must be continuous, with each leg of the journey beginning at the point at which the previous leg ended. Public transport (scheduled air, sea, or rail services) may only be used between continents or over water. Details of these journeys must be included with the record claim and the distances covered by this means do not count towards the record total. 
f. Breaks and stops may be made whenever desired. However, as a general rule, the participant must not remain stationary (i.e. if he/she does not make any progress towards his/her destination) for longer than 14 days. Any delays longer than this must have a very good reason (e.g. injury) and must be accounted for to Guinness World Records. Note that delays that cannot be reasonably justified may result in disqualification.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> That's very interesting. As you may be aware, there have been a number of ultra-long distance record attempts in recent years which several of us here have followed closely. Search for names like Abraham, Tylen, Searvogel, Coker, and you'll soon get the idea. With what they were/are doing, repetitions of the same sections of road has been an essential part of the strategy, in some cases to an almost staggering degree. So what you're describing takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> I suppose that with a rickshaw, essentially a human-powered taxi, riding endlessly around the same circuit would be a complete denial of what the machine exists for, so perhaps it makes sense to frame the record around covering as much different ground as possible.
> 
> By the way, @Dogtrousers was being deadly serious when alluding to potential problems with Guinness. There will be plenty of advice readily available if you seek it out. Good luck!



Some more information if you can be bothered to read it haha  

*Record definition*

This is for the longest journey made by cycle powered rickshaw. 
This record is to be attempted by an male individual.
This record is measured in kilometres to the nearest 0.001 km, with the equivalent imperial measurement also given in miles.
A cycle rickshaw/pedicab is a three-wheeled pedal-powered vehicle, with a single driver/pedaller and which is capable of carrying at least two passengers on a bench behind or infront of the driver.
*Rules for Longest journey by cycle rickshaw/pedicab (male)*

This is for the longest journey made by cycle powered rickshaw.
It is up to the challenger to choose a commercially available, non-modified cycle powered rickshaw most suited to setting this record. No distinctions will be made between various types and models of cycle powered rickshaw. 
The same cycle powered rickshaw must be used throughout the entire attempt. Repairs, such as tire replacement, chain replacement, etc. can be made, but the frame must remain the same. If the cycle powered rickshaw is damaged beyond repair, video and photo evidence and an explanation of what happened must be submitted. It is at the discretion of Guinness World Records to decide if the reason is accepted and if it is not accepted, the claim will be rejected. Full details of the vehicle must be submitted with the record claim.
When travelling to a location overseas, the cycle powered rickshaw can be shipped by sea or air to the destination where the attempt is to begin.
The journey should be continuous, that is each stage beginning at the point that the previous stage ended. Rest breaks, overnight stops, etc. may be taken at will but they will be included in the final total of hours taken to complete the challenge. Such breaks should be recorded in the log book which should be maintained throughout the attempt (see below).
GPS tracking data must include dates, times, route/track information and distance covered each day. When creating .kml files from a GPS tracking device, please ensure that all of these details are exported. .kml files lacking waypoint timestamps, or evidence of actual distance covered, will not be accepted.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2018)

Aravis said:


> That's very interesting. As you may be aware, there have been a number of ultra-long distance record attempts in recent years which several of us here have followed closely. Search for names like Abraham, Tylen, Searvogel, Coker, and you'll soon get the idea. With what they were/are doing, repetitions of the same sections of road has been an essential part of the strategy, in some cases to an almost staggering degree. So what you're describing takes a bit of getting used to.
> 
> *I suppose that with a rickshaw, essentially a human-powered taxi, riding endlessly around the same circuit would be a complete denial of what the machine exists for, so perhaps it makes sense to frame the record around covering as much different ground as possible.*
> 
> By the way, @Dogtrousers was being deadly serious when alluding to potential problems with Guinness. There will be plenty of advice readily available if you seek it out. Good luck!


I can see the logic of the way the rules have been laid out. If you were allowed to cover the same ground as part of the record attempt then any of the commercial rickshaw riders in London, for example, could claim it as they'll rack up some big miles over a year but it wouldn't be a challenge in the same way as this is.


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2018)

> It is up to the challenger to choose a commercially available, non-modified cycle powered rickshaw most suited to setting this record. No distinctions will be made between various types and models of cycle powered rickshaw.


This rule may/will be the killer.
I very much doubt that you'll be able to get up the hills in Devon and Cornwall on an unmodified rickshaw because either the gears won't go low enough to pedal up +15% and/or it will be to heavy to push.
You'll need to get out and find a steep hill and just see if you can get up it.

Edit:- You'll probably be better looking at european river valleys and how you can link them together rather than LEJOG.

Luck ........


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2018)

Tigerbiten said:


> This rule may/will be the killer.
> I very much doubt that you'll be able to get up the hills in Devon and Cornwall on an unmodified rickshaw because either the gears won't go low enough to pedal up +15% and/or it will be to heavy to push.
> You'll need to get out and find a steep hill and just see if you can get up it.
> 
> Luck ........


I was thinking that too. Mine had some good low gears but it was still quite an effort if the hills were really steep. I recall one event in Ludlow where the organisers had it in mind for me to run between the town square and a small display of electric bikes down by the river. I could only just get the machine back up the hill on its own let alone with a passenger aboard.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Hmmmmm maybe something to look into then, yes I can see why these rules are in place, 

I’m quite interested in riding the Danube river in Europe but unsure if it’s suitable for a wide rickshaw? Or if there are barriers in place etc


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> Hmmmmm maybe something to look into then, yes I can see why these rules are in place,
> 
> I’m quite interested in riding the Danube river in Europe but unsure if it’s suitable for a wide rickshaw? Or if there are barriers in place etc


That may be a good option. They take cycle routes a lot more seriously on the continent than we do in the UK and machines such as velomobiles are more common so are catered for in a way they aren't here.

I'm fairly sure that some of our members have ridden that part of the world so hopefully will be able to advise.


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> I’m quite interested in riding the Danube river in Europe but unsure if it’s suitable for a wide rickshaw? Or if there are barriers in place etc


Been there, done that on my bent trike-trailer rig ......... 

Like most things, it will depend on exactly how wide you rickshaw is.
Most of the cycle paths gates/barriers on the continent are built for the basic wheelchair size of just under 1 meter. The North Sea Cycle route has a load of sheep gates which I only just got through. While the Rhine-Danube only the odd barrier and it's only the very odd one of those I cannot get my ICE Sprint through unlike the UK.
The actual long distance paths tend to be wider than 2 meters, but some local cycle paths can be around 1 meter. The Rhine-Main-Danube and the Elbe is probably doable. The Rhine-Rhone canal may not have a wide enough path in places. And just forget about the canal-du-midi as that's only a rough singletrack path.

Luck .......


----------



## Ming the Merciless (25 Jan 2018)

Maybe look at a route involving France, Belguim, Holland and the U.K.?


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Right it seems my plans have changed then haha, I’ll look into Rhine and Danube. 

What website/app is best for planning bike routes?


----------



## Ajax Bay (25 Jan 2018)

Ride with GPS -the route I've linked to is a draft LEJOG visiting all 4 of UK's Cardinal Points.

Would be useful to hear what length the gears give you. 20" wheels time chainring teeth divided by High) smallest rear sprocket and by Low) largest rear sprocket (if your rickshaw has a set of sprockets/cogs at the rear). Otherwise discover by experiment how far the rickshaw goes on one turn of the pedals in the top and bottom gears and I/we can do the maths.
I don't think changing the chainring would count as 'modification' but others will judge/advise on that.


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Yeah the rules are very vague and not at all helpful

I like that route, just wondering if accessible by rickshaw though

I’ll send a message to kajsa Tylen and try get some advice on the rules and regs 

Iv downloaded the ride with gps app just trying to figure out how to plan routes on it now


----------



## jmassey (25 Jan 2018)

Just trying figure out a route from Stoke on Trent to Newcastle upon Tyne ferry port. Once I’m in Amsterdam the route seems fairly straight forward, he says


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> Just trying figure out a route from Stoke on Trent to Newcastle upon Tyne ferry port. Once I’m in Amsterdam the route seems fairly straight forward, he says



I suspect you mean the ferry port at North Shields, which is 10 miles east of Newcastle on the coast.

Makes a difference to routing, because coming from the south there is no point in going to Newcastle.

The ferry at South Shields takes you across to the terminal, give or take a climb or two.

Working in reverse, that would be South Shields, Sunderland, Stockton on Tees, Yarm, Northallerton, Thirsk and into York.

On an upright, you would use some of NCN1, but there are lots of insurmountable for a rickshaw gates so you would need to stay on minor roads. 

Not sure after York, and Google maps for cyclists isn't much help because it suggests you jump on the A1(M).


----------



## Tigerbiten (25 Jan 2018)

Why Newcastle as thats across the pennines from Stoke.
I'd go south of them and aim for Harwich as that flatter route.
Stoke-on-Trent -> Burton-on-Trent -> Northampton -> Cambridge -> Harwich -> Hook-of-Holland.
Plus that ferries cheaper .......


----------



## classic33 (26 Jan 2018)

Pale Rider said:


> I suspect you mean the ferry port at North Shields, which is 10 miles east of Newcastle on the coast.
> 
> Makes a difference to routing, because coming from the south there is no point in going to Newcastle.
> 
> ...


You might end up moving faster than some of the cars.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jan 2018)

I would use Wahoo and Ride with GPS. I would probably also ride it in Holland where it a lot flatter than the UK.

If you are doing it in the UK why not just do it in East Anglia where it is flatter? You really need to spend a lot of time planning ths route. 6 gears on a rickshaw would not be good on hills like in Devon and Cornwall.

What does "modified" mean? Is adding lights classed as modifying it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Jan 2018)

What is the minimum distance you aim to cycle? Guinness normal,y require that the new distance is a minimum distance greater than the previous record.


----------



## Sharky (30 Jan 2018)

Being a "trike", you'll find steering a bit tricky at first and descending at speed on twisty roads needs a bit of skill and practice.
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## snorri (30 Jan 2018)

jmassey said:


> Right it seems my plans have changed then haha, I’ll look into Rhine and Danube.
> 
> What website/app is best for planning bike routes?



http://www.rhinecycleroute.eu/the-route-of-the-eurovelo-15
https://www.danube-cycle-path.com
Also lots of maps and info if you search for Rhein Radweg and Donau Radweg, much is in German but many sites are multilingual.
Both routes are easily followed and well signposted, minimal forward planning is required.


----------



## Ajax Bay (30 Jan 2018)

I think the OP may be being unreasonably deterred from a UK route by some of the (very knowledgeable) rickshaw/tricycle experts above. There are some good routes which would not require any climbing more than (say) 7% and that only occasionally. For example from south Cambridgeshire to Glasgow via Spalding, Lincoln, Humber Bridge, York, Teesdale and Moffat. I have in mind the 100-630 section of LEL (more even than @Pale Rider has suggested - the climb up and over Yad Moss is long but I don't recall any steep bits.)


Pale Rider said:


> Some of the Edinburgh to London section of London-Edinburgh-London would get you down the east side of the country.


Perhaps it's time for the OP to see what sort of climbs he can reasonably get up with the current gearing (as part of a long day's ride) and then construct a route avoiding English main A roads accordingly - happy to help with the latter btw (if UK).


jmassey said:


> *Rules for Longest journey by cycle rickshaw/pedicab (male)*
> 
> This is for the longest journey made by cycle powered rickshaw.
> It is up to the challenger to choose a commercially available, non-modified cycle powered rickshaw most suited to setting this record. No distinctions will be made between various types and models of cycle powered rickshaw.


I would be tempted to look at a 'protection for passengers from the wind' arrangement (not a modification)  which might significantly reduce your drag.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Feb 2018)

jmassey said:


> I’m planning on doing JOGLE in April


You have 75 days: how will you get you and the rickshaw to JoG? And how will you get back from LE? (answer ride most of the way there and ride most of the way back - would nicely give you 1600+ miles.


jmassey said:


> I haven’t rode the rickshaw on the road yet


Well stop faffing around 'planning' and spend a bit of time riding. Share the location of a hill that you climb that you think would be OK during a day's ride. What about the road from Milton to Werrington (past Baddesley Edge)? The climb at the beginning is 100m in 1.6km with a max gradient of 8%.


jmassey said:


> I’ll pop down the shed later and see what make it is, it’s only got 20 inch wheels it’s more of a tricycle/rickshaw to be honest. I paid £420 and it’s pretty much brand new


OK a week on, have you managed to 'pop down to the shed'? Seeing you've only just bought it, I'm a bit surprised you don't know what make/model it is?


jmassey said:


> I’ll have to get out on it soon to get some practice on the road





jmassey said:


> Suppose I’ll have to just get it on the road and get a feel for it





jmassey said:


> up to the challenger to choose a commercially available, non-modified cycle powered rickshaw most suited to setting this record.


Readers of this thread, would, I suspect, really like to see a picture of your rickshaw. [Edit: larger than the one inch square image in your atavar - VMT @Pale Rider ]


----------



## Aravis (1 Feb 2018)

Going back to the rules and regulations, I think this one may contain an important message which is being missed (my bolds):


> d. Any route may be followed, but *in keeping with the spirit of this record*, the journey should follow a route between *two pre-defined points* and should not, for instance, repeatedly cover the same ground or consist of an accumulation of shorter journeys made during the course of everyday life.



This seems to be talking about a "proper" journey, not just an accumulation of miles. The existing record holder rode south-easterly across much of Sumatra and part of Java, and it's easy to see how that qualifies. Riding up to JoG before coming back down to Land's End? I'd be doubtful. An extended JOGLE, zig-zagging across the country to make up the miles looks questionable too. Maybe Guinness have implied it would be OK, but they have been known to change their minds.

Something like Paris - Moscow would fit the bill - which kind of emphasises just how big a project this really is.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Feb 2018)

Ajax Bay said:


> Readers of this thread, would, I suspect, really like to see a picture of your rickshaw.



Agreed, although that might be it in his avatar.


----------



## jay clock (18 Sep 2018)

This all went quiet... any news @jmassey


----------



## Ajax Bay (19 Sep 2018)

jay clock said:


> This all went quiet... any news @jmassey


Yes. This thread in late January (2 days and a dozen posts) and then nothing. I note OP has been 'seen' on 11 August, but no post or news.
As I opined: is a key requirement during preparation to turn an idea into an achievement.


----------



## ACT (1 Oct 2018)

jmassey said:


> Haha right ok, this is the reason I started this thread because im a complete novice at all this, jumped in at the deep end really but can’t wait for the adventure.
> 
> Do any of you know if there are any threads for people who have done long distance rides on trikes or wide bikes? Iv had a quick look but can’t see any


Tim Moss may be able to advise you


----------

